# Dog Friendly Mont Kiara



## Spicetrader (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi There - I will likely (95%) be moving with my family (wife, daughters, and a dog) to KL and need to be close to the schools in Mont Kiara. I did a quick check, and appears NOT many letting in pets, 1888 and Seni appear only real options. If anyone is aware of Condo in Mont Kiara area, that is pet friendly, please do drop me a line.


----------



## papip (Nov 15, 2015)

hi we had the same issue, some condos allow very small dogs like schnauzers or toy poodles. however it may not be written into your agreement so a risk if your dog barks etc they can ask you to move the dog.

we ended up living in a landed property (house) in mont kiara that is dog friendly. however can be pricey 13.5krm pm but right next to schools and shops.

We knew this before we left so just negotiated with employer


----------

